# Quilling, loose stools, and sitting frequently :/



## horsewildfire (May 4, 2012)

Does it ever get better  I just want to enjoy Tootsie. She is now quilling and has for about 6 days. Thats where her prior itching was coming from Her sneezing GONE. Thank god. She is now a CHUNK! However, for the last two or so days she has had loose stools. Not any different in color, just really runny  She has been off antibiotics for around two weeks now. I have noticed that she is sitting after every few seconds of walking. She is eating fine, maybe just a wee bit less than normal. Nothing bad though. Could this be related to quilling? If someone can chime in that would be great. I hope one day I can just enjoy her without the worry. So glad she is not sneezing anymore. That was a lot of work! TIA


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

if shes having runny stool you need to make sure shes getting enough liquid in her, it might be the antibiotics, try seeing if there is some kind of probiotic your could give her, the peeing less would suggest to me she might be getting dehydrated 

just keep an eye on it and if it persists call the vet.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Lilyhogs said:


> if shes having runny stool you need to make sure shes getting enough liquid in her, it might be the antibiotics, try seeing if there is some kind of probiotic your could give her, the peeing less would suggest to me she might be getting dehydrated
> 
> just keep an eye on it and if it persists call the vet.


The OP stated that their hedgie has been off of antibiotics for two weeks now.

How runny is the poop? Liquid or just soft? You might want to count her kibble and watch her water intake closely, make sure she doesn't get dehydrated. You can try to give her a bit of unseasoned canned pumpkin to see if that helps.


----------



## horsewildfire (May 4, 2012)

nikki said:


> Lilyhogs said:
> 
> 
> > if shes having runny stool you need to make sure shes getting enough liquid in her, it might be the antibiotics, try seeing if there is some kind of probiotic your could give her, the peeing less would suggest to me she might be getting dehydrated
> ...


Its pretty runny, but normal color. I have been neglecting to give her the chicken, eggs, and other dietary means for the last few days, as I have been in court for medical mal case. Of course, she still gets her staple of her normal food. Just not the extras. I did give her chicken, etc. tonight to see if that changes anything. I will try the pumpkin tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sitting frequently is also a concern. Does she seem exhausted when she sits. Does she still wheel and if so, does she stop and rest when she is wheeling?


----------



## horsewildfire (May 4, 2012)

She has done the sitting since I got her over a month ago. I don't notice it in the eve. Just when she gets up during the day.


----------

